# Topics > 5G >  5G, Skyworks Solutions, Inc., mobile communications systems, Woburn, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Skyworks Solutions, Inc.

Home page - skyworksinc.com/5g

----------


## Airicist

Skyworks launches “5G in five minutes” video!

Published on Oct 1, 2017




> We invite you to watch "5G in Five Minutes" - the first in a series of videos where Skyworks CTO Peter Gammel explains the critical components for 5G and their importance in the evolution of 5G technologies. As an innovator of high performance analog semiconductors, Skyworks is advancing its technology leadership and extending its product reach to help enable some of the world's most exciting, next generation communication platforms - all in support of our vision of Connecting Everyone and Everything, All the Time.

----------


## Airicist

Interview with Peter Gammel, CTO of Skyworks, about 5G

Published on Nov 9, 2018




> Microwave Journal editor, Pat Hindle, discusses the latest outlook on 5G with Peter Gammel, CTO of Skyworks, including how semiconductor companies will meet the challenges for performance and cost.

----------


## Airicist

Connecting everyone and everything, all the time

Nov 5, 2019




> Skyworks Solutions, Inc. is empowering the 5G wireless revolution.  Our highly innovative RF semiconductors are connecting people, places and things spanning a number of new and previously unimagined applications within the aerospace, automotive, broadband, cellular infrastructure, connected home, industrial, medical, military, smartphone, tablet and wearable markets.

----------

